
Pass: create a strong password that's *easy* to regenerate from *memory* - Jaruzel
https://github.com/legendum/pass
======
kseistrup
It's a bit unfortunate that ‘pass’ is already used by a another — and much
older — password manager:

[https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/)

~~~
Jaruzel
I'll relay that to the author - thanks!

